# [SOLVED] Trackpad gestures not working with 8.1



## Ryanfftl (Dec 31, 2014)

I just received a acer v3-571g laptop today. There was no synaptics software installed on it so I went to download the 8.1 driver from the official synaptics website but when I went to install it just failed, I tried again a few more times without any luck. So I decided to download the drivers from the acer site, they downloaded and installed but when I went into the synaptics settings to turn on two finger scrolling, there is no option for it. The only option I can change is called "button" none of the other gestures can be found anywhere. :sad:

Please, does anyone know how to fix this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Trackpad gestures not working with 8.1*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What makes you believe that the trackpad supports two finger scrolling?

Did you install just a driver or software as well?

Have you looked in the Windows Mouse section?


----------



## Ryanfftl (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Trackpad gestures not working with 8.1*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What makes you believe that the trackpad supports two finger scrolling?
> 
> ...



I had a look at the amazon page just to make sure 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-15-6-inch-Integrated-Graphics-Windows/dp/B0083GJEXC

I think I installed both (sorry this is my 1st experience with 8.1, I've come from OS X. But yeah, I think I've looked at everything possible, in control and the charm settings.

The previous user said he has never used the trackpad and only a usb mouse, could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## Ryanfftl (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Trackpad gestures not working with 8.1*

Nevermind, I seem to have gotten it working! 

All I had to do was install the ELAN software/drive.

Thanks anyway and happy holidays


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Trackpad gestures not working with 8.1*

Glad to hear! :smile:


----------

